# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  ГОРЯЧИЕ FOREX|CRYPTO ЛИДЫ. БАЗЫ ДАННЫХ [Чарджбек|Рекавери|Возврат]

## Leado Corp

Приветствуем, мы команда 100FTD осуществляем маркетинговые услуги и делаем горячие лиды для инвестиционных компаний, имеем огромный опыт работы в лидогенерации трафика фин. вертикалей Forex/Crypto, а так же не малое количество партнеров брокеров!
Благодаря налаженной работе мы можем гарантировать отличное качество горячих лидов и баз данных!

• ГЕО: Россия/Казахстан
• При возникновении меняем неликвид.
• Генерируем от 100 Лидов в день.
• Интеграция с Вашей CRM
• Цена лида - 17$
__________________________________________________

> Топовые таргетинги.
> Премиум рекламные площадки.
> Работаем по CPL.
> Высокий конверт за которым мы внимательно следим и всегда усовершенствуем.
> Гарант форума +

Telegram/VK: @data_Leado

Мы расположены к успешному сотрудничеству! Вместе мы сможем найти общий интерес, и наладить отличные партнерские отношения.

----------


## Leado Corp

Время сезонных пополнений!
И так поехали! 

- Под рассылки (Любые ГЕО)
Контакт под рассылку в мессенджерах и на почтовые сервисы mail/под смс/вайбер/вацап/телеграм)
Доступные категории: авто-мото, бизнес, здоровье, страхование, финансы, криптовалюта, инвестиции, банки, кредиты, долги, и многие другие...
Цены стартуют от 40$ за 10000 строк.

- Физ. лица (Любые ГЕО).
Большой ассортимент различных направлений, к примеру: оф. трудоустроенные, владельцы авто, владельцы недвижимости, вкладчики, пенсионеры, и много другое. 
Сможем подобрать то что вам нужно.
Цены стартуют от 25$ за 1000 строк.

- Форекс терявшие (РФ/КЗ/РБ/ЕУ).
В наличие вертикали форекс/крипто/пирамиды/казино, отличное качество, высоколиквидный материал от брокеров партнеров!
Структуры баз есть с полными данными, а так же (имя/номер),
Цены стартуют от 50$ за 100 строк.

- Под привлечение (РФ/КЗ/РБ/ЕУ)
Отличный вариант баз под привлечение к фин. инвестициям форекс/крипто/казино/пирамиды. Люди знакомы с фин. направлениями, регистрировались на сайтах или лендингах брокеров партнеров.
Цены стартуют от 0.10$ за 1 строку.

Контакты отправляем только в одни руки, повторной перепродажи нету!

- Базы еженедельно обновляются.
- Чекаются софтом на работоспособность номера.
- Вопросы по поводу замены, положительно решаем в вашу сторону.
- Поддерживаем сделки через гарант сервис.
- Радуем бонусами и выполняем не выполнимое

Мы DataHub
Работаем 24/7
Телеграм: @data_Leado

----------

